# George is bloated :(



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I poped out to see the buns at 12:30 and George didnt run to see me I knew something was up straight away. I gave him 10ml of watery recovery food and some metcam and moved him inside where it was cooler

By 3:30 he was no better I gave him another 10mls of watery recovery food and I booked him to a new vets as I've just moved house. 

At 4:30 we went to the vets they seemed good. George had metroclapramide, zantac and fibreplex. 

and at 6:30 he had some more fiberplex and a litttle watery recovery food. 

I've just given him some more fibreplex and he didnt swallow it or any of the fluids I tried to give him  his stomach feels so bloated. 

I just dont know what to do he seems so uncomfortable and he must be thirsty in this heat. 

we have more zantec to give him at 10 and I will also give a little more metcam as he seems so uncomfortable. 

we have another vets appointment at 9 tomorrow morning. 

I am so worried George is only 6 but his condition has been a little off recently - he still has a lot of winter coat left to moult but hes never been one for cleaning himself so I didnt think much of it. 

Please send lots of healing vibes Georges way


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the confinement pen


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry George is poorly, sending loads of positive vibes his way & crossing absolutely everything he'll turn the corner soon xx

Aww hes a gorgeous Emzy, really hoping hes feeling better soon x


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no 

Is he pooping at all? Anything?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

he pooed at 12:30 but nothing since - these seemed good plenty of hay in them and normal size and shape.

I have just cut 2 egg shaped/elongated pooes up that appeared in the run last night, theres a lot of fur in them.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

((((((((((((Sending lots of healing vibes))))))))))))))))))))

Did the vet give him any sub cu fluids? That might help him.

Can you syringe water in or does he spit it out?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not sure because all the meds were given out back and he was checked over by a second vet who's bunny savvy

I would hope they'd given fluids but the vet was a bit negative already mentioning if it continues you may have to consider what the kindest option is at his age...

I've just got a few mills in him and the zantec but he wouldn't take any more. I've put a snuggle safe under him I know it's mad considering how warm it is but something warm is always so soothing for stomach pains. 

I used to use Pineapple juice with Miffy but I've heard mixed comments on this recently.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Everyone's worse nightmare. He certainly looks unhappy. I'd go with what Summersky said, try and get some water in him. It's going to be a long night for you :frown5:


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Use the pineapple juice, it may be full of sugar but sometimes needs must!

we use the pineapple and pappya cubes you can get online or from the web, they seem to sort our bunnies out before they get to full bloat and are just feeling a bit dodgy. we used to give the buns one small piece every day during heavy moult. 

I hope he perks up! come on George!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Amelia66 said:


> we used to give the buns one small piece every day during heavy moult.


I believe the current thought on hairballs, is that they don't cause an issue in themselves, but if there is an underlying gut problem then the ingested hair isn't passed as normal and could complicate things.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> I believe the current thought on hairballs, is that they don't cause an issue in themselves, but if there is an underlying gut problem then the ingested hair isn't passed as normal and could complicate things.


May be the case for a lot of buns, but like i said it does generally help out buns when they have small poops and are in heavy moult. they never have Tummy issues otherwise.

Also my thought would be, its worth a shot! if it helps then it helps


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Amelia66 said:


> May be the case for a lot of buns, but like i said it does generally help out buns when they have small poops and are in heavy moult. they never have Tummy issues otherwise.
> 
> Also my thought would be, its worth a shot! if it helps then it helps


Sluggish Motility in the Gastrointestinal Tract

Also Shoshanna who is more active on the cat forums on here, and is a vet, has posted some articles recently which highlight the changed thinking on excess hair in the digestive system of small animals.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Sluggish Motility in the Gastrointestinal Tract
> 
> Also Shoshanna who is more active on the cat forums on here, and is a vet, has posted some articles recently which highlight the changed thinking on excess hair in the digestive system of small animals.


Thanks for the link it was very informative information, and even if this is the case my point was it doesn't hurt to try when your bun is so poorly.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Amelia66 said:


> Thanks for the link it was very informative information, and even if this is the case my point was it doesn't hurt to try when your bun is so poorly.


It doesn't, but rehydration is the most important part, and tempting them to eat, preferably moisture-rich foods such as greens, and fresh fruit, so if you are going to offer pineapple or papaya it should be the fresh kind not anything processed or dried.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

George didn't pass anything over night, I fed him fiberplex and water every 2 hours but he didn't want to swallow any of it.

We went back to the vets this morning she said he felt less bloated which I agree with. She shoved a dandelion leaf in his mouth which he nibbled a bit (why do they always put on a performance for the vet?) 

At my request they gave him some s/c fluids 

We've come home with avipro (Mines in the bunny first aid box has gone bright yellow so I didn't want to use it), Emeprid oral at quiet a high dose, and more metacam

tried to put more veg leaves in his mouth at home but he wasn't interested


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I've read the latest articles on bloat/gut stasis/hair balls all I can say is for 4 consecutive years Miffy who was otherwise a well bunny would go into stasis during spring moult no matter how much I brushed her during winter moult she could be a litre off but not a full blown episode. Her diet was always good plenty of good quality hays a variety of veg/weeds/grasses and a very small amount of commercial pellets. 

I've just crumbled George's poos from yesterday and the day before and there full of plenty of hay and hair! Again George is on what I believe to be a correct diet full of fiber


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Are his guts making any noises at all?
Would it be worth getting an X-ray to see if there is a blockage?


If a blockage is at fault then it needs to be cleared, otherwise anything you manage to get down him will just add to it. And the weaker he gets the harder it will be to shift, at the moment keeping him hydrated is the most important thing especially if it could be down to a hairball and IME subcut and oral fluids are the easiest non surgical way of shifting back logs.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear hes still poorly Emzy. I don't know if this is going to be frowned upon but im going to say it anyway. One of our late rabbits, Acer, had statis when he was a youngster, its quite a few years ago now, when not as much was known about treating the condition. A vet who was pretty rabbit savvy told me to force liquid paraffin into Acer, he said I had nothing to lose. He also told me to syringe feed him fruity baby food. It worked & Acer went on to live to a good old age. Really hope I haven't done the wrong thing sharing my experience x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

I've managed to get a good 40mls of rehydration/probiotic water, some diluted fibre plex and 10mls of very watery food in him since the vets. He is swallowing but is not showing any interest in food and won't chew thick recovery food to swallow it.

His stomach was makig a lot of noise just now which is good hopefully the fluids are working. The vets didn't think he needed an X-ray as his stomach was less bloated and she thought he was turning the corner with the nibbling show he performed 

He's not peed or pooped


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Poooooooos


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> Poooooooos


This is great news.

I'm guessing they are small and drier?

Keep up the fluids as best you can.

We find that an extra bowl with a very little cranberry juice or apple juice in can tempt a rabbit to drink more. Syringing will definitely help too.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank Pooness for that!!! Praise be the sight of poops!! :biggrin5:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Currants ahoy! :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

There were 6 normal poos but they were quiet a bit lighter and drier :/ still waiting for more I'm sure there must be some nasty little poos in there

He won't eat recovery food but will eat a concoction of pepermint tea and banana baby food


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Ours like the baby food - Ella's Kitchen apples, apples, apples - not ideal, but helps in an emergency.

Glad things seem to be on the improve.

Do dip any fresh food in water to help him take extra fluid on.

It's a case of flooding the gut with fluid to help things move along.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes we've got apples apples apple and banana banana he's eaten a fair amount of both packs.

Throughout the night he'd done 3 poos every 2 hours a few we're small all were quiet dry. I've been giving him little light tummy massages with each feed but don't want to overdo it or hurt him I've seen a few of the YouTube videos and they look quiet harsh. 

This morning he feels so bloated and Ive packed so much water and food in him but its not coming out at the same rate. He's had at least 250mls water and 100mls food in the last 24hours + his sc fluids yesterday morning. Does this sound like enough? He's very good at spitting food out.

I was quiet worried he wouldn't be with me when I got up at 10 after the 8 feed. His heart rate seemed strained - seems ok now but I'm no vet and perhaps I was imagining things in my sleep deprived state

Really not sure what to do today call the out of hours vet this wont be the vets he's been seen by as they don't do emergencies at weekends themselves (I miss my old vets) I'm not sure there's any more they can do for him other than iv fluids and the change in location might upset him further, George is very attached to me always climbs in my arms at the vets we have a very close bond.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

The fact that something is coming out is promising, because it suggests he doesn't have a total blockage.

we have had bunnies take several days for them to settle down, and the poo to get back to normal.

I'm far from being an expert, just know what we've dealt with here. Bernie (Stormythai) has the most knowledge on here.

My feeling is that regular subcu fluids/water syringe feeding plus high dose Metacam is the way to go, to try and hydrate the gut enough for things to move. I assume he is on gut stimulants?

The worry with syringe feeding food rather than fluid is that it will back up and cause more harm.

Perhaps PM Bernie, and have a chat with the vets to see what they can suggest. They might say take him in to check him, and for more sub cu. Like you say, he might be more stressed by being admitted and being given IV fluids, but it might be necessary at some point. 

Sending positive vibes.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

George's breathing became shallow and I've had him put to sleep I'm completely broken


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so, so sorry.

What you have done for him today is the greatest gift you can give, but that is no consolation right now.

You did all you humanly could for him, and the chances are that, as well as being in heavy moult, he had something severe going on inside - a tumour perhaps.

Binky free precious George, but never forget your human friend who loved you so much and cared for you so well.

((((((((((((((Massive hugs Emzy))))))))))))))))))))))

You couldn't have done any more.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I just came on to check how things are...I am so, so sorry


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhh bless you :-( you looked after him right to the sad end, he couldn't have had better care, like Summersky says he could hve had something more sinister than a regular bloat going on, you did the best thing for him as heartbreaking as it is xx


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Binky free George xx


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

So sorry that you lost George x x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw Emzy I'm so so sorry , no one could have battled any harder to save him than you did, it just wasn't meant to be. (((hugs)))

Run free little fella xxx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

So sorry to hear this. You did everything you could, sadly rabbits are such fragile little things. Binky free, George xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I just want to thank you all for your support, throughout the years! and through Georges death. I really could not have stayed so strong without your support, reassurance, experience and advice. 

Georges death was an extremely stressful time. I had moved house to a new area a few weeks before, was living in complete chaos, desperately trying to write an essay over the weekend as well as trying to save poor George. I don&#8217;t live anywhere near my family, my long-term boyfriend works in a different city so wasn&#8217;t around and my friends just wouldn&#8217;t understand. I really needed you all and you were there for me, thank you!

The new vets seemed ok but I didn&#8217;t have the confidence in them that I had with my old vets, I didn&#8217;t want to stress George out with the 40min drive to the old vets. 

When I called the new vets on Sunday to ask if I could bring George in to be put to sleep, I had to wait 30mins for a call back from the covering practice. I was then told the vet was in the middle of an operation which could take up to 3 hours, I could go to their other practices both over an hour from me, which would be quicker. I was obviously in no state to drive. 

I called the only other vets in the city which didn&#8217;t operate this shared weekend cover scheme, explained the storey and they agreed to see him. If I tell you this practice is part of a big pet store chain you will know who I am referring to and that being a vet snob I would never have taken George there by choice. The vet saw George quickly, knew from his body language he was on his last legs and although refused to let me watch, she put George to sleep quickly and brought him straight back out for me.

I am incredibly grateful to this practice, I know most vets would have said they cant treat an animal under the care of another vets, but they did what was in Georges best interest and I am incredibly grateful. 

The practice changed me less for his appointment, euthanasia and private cremation than the other practice would have changed me for just an emergency appointment on a Sunday! Having just moved house you can imagine I am a bit tight on funds, thank god for the pet account! 

After a long think, I think I will be moving the rest of the gang to this practice, the fees are fair £40 for an appointment, they&#8217;re open weekends, open evenings (I&#8217;m often not home til 7PM) and they&#8217;re equal distance to the other practice. 

Thank you all again x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> I just want to thank you all for your support, throughout the years! and through Georges death. I really could not have stayed so strong without your support, reassurance, experience and advice.
> 
> Georges death was an extremely stressful time. I had moved house to a new area a few weeks before, was living in complete chaos, desperately trying to write an essay over the weekend as well as trying to save poor George. I dont live anywhere near my family, my long-term boyfriend works in a different city so wasnt around and my friends just wouldnt understand. I really needed you all and you were there for me, thank you!
> 
> ...


To be made to wait that long was awful, so you did the right thing by going elsewhere. Wouldn't blame you for switching at all. You know enough to know when the vet is doing right by your crew.

You did well by George in horrible circumstances.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear about George. You did everything possible.

I would change vets if they offer a more convenient service.

RIP George


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

FWIW Companion Care vets aren't all bad, they aren't owned by pets at home, they just have the rights to have practices at the flag stores.

The Companion Care in Cambridge (my local one) have a couple of good rabbit savvy vets. They were the ones that treated Bluey when he first turned up and ultimately saved his life


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I am so sorry to read this Emzy. George had the best life with you & I know you do everything you can for your bunnies & I'm sure George knew this too, he was a v lucky rabbit to have you as his mum.

Binky free little man


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I use CC for my hamsters, there's a really knowledgeable guy there for rodents. As mine are all rspca hamsters he charges me less than the book price and is really kind. I'm glad you've found a good vet to care for the rest of your gang


----------

